# Excellent service from Strobes N' More



## mac77691 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to give Strobes N' More a job well done on an install job just completed! They went over and above on an installation of cab light strobes on my F350. They dealt with an oddball wiring job by Ford and went the extra mile to make sure the job was done done right, and Chris did it with a smile.

Can't say enough good things about Louis and his crew at Strobes, will definitely use them again.

Joe M. Thumbs Up


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just got my order, free shipping and it came in like 2 days. Can't wait to install.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would also like to say "great job" to SnM on a recent install. They did a light bar on our gmc 2500. The switch box is mounted in the under seat console and they used the factory beacon switch for the aux lights, very clean. Chris called during the install to run another idea by us to eliminate another switch, and also called a few days later to make sure we were happy with everything. Top notch, will definitely use them again!


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I just wish they were open on Saturdays so I could go down and take a look around. but other than that I love Strobes n More


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

mac77691;1314284 said:


> Just wanted to give Strobes N' More a job well done on an install job just completed! They went over and above on an installation of cab light strobes on my F350. They dealt with an oddball wiring job by Ford and went the extra mile to make sure the job was done done right, and Chris did it with a smile.
> 
> Can't say enough good things about Louis and his crew at Strobes, will definitely use them again.
> 
> Joe M. Thumbs Up


How much was it? Any pictures? Can you change the patterns?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

FAST shipping from s'n'm on a whelen led flasher unit!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Lunchbox, I can do a saturday AM apt if you wanted to stop down. I am booked with things the next 2 weekends but after that I am free.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a few trucks that need some lights. What kind of money are hideways on f350 pickups, and 1 dump


----------



## MoparPlowJockey (Mar 1, 2008)

I have tried numerous times to get in contact with someone from Strobes and More and have never had any luck. Called about a year ago to get a bracket for a light that came from there and got terrible service. Guy on phone acted like he didn't have the time of day for me but finally told me he would send it out. Never rec'd it and have sent numerous emails with no response.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Molar, could you email me the details so I can see what the issue was? [email protected]


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

nepatsfan;1324988 said:


> I have a few trucks that need some lights. What kind of money are hideways on f350 pickups, and 1 dump


LEDs or tubes and if you get LEDs, single color or multi color. Idk his prices but I can give you a close price on your 350. 
LEDs single color: about 300 for all four lights. That doesn't include the extra wiring (22 guage is fine) and switches and fuses.
Multi color led: you're looking at a bit more, probably about 40$ total more.
Tubes: well it's about 25 for the tubes plus a power supply. 
Just some advice, get LEDs as they have a 5 year warrenty.

Hope I wasn't stepping on your toes SM


----------



## MoparPlowJockey (Mar 1, 2008)

MoparPlowJockey;1331885 said:


> I have tried numerous times to get in contact with someone from Strobes and More and have never had any luck. Called about a year ago to get a bracket for a light that came from there and got terrible service. Guy on phone acted like he didn't have the time of day for me but finally told me he would send it out. Never rec'd it and have sent numerous emails with no response.


I have made a mistake and confused Strobe N More with another company. I would now like to make a sincere apology and retract my earlier comments. I am now off to eat some humble pie!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

BossPlow2010;1331964 said:


> LEDs or tubes and if you get LEDs, single color or multi color. Idk his prices but I can give you a close price on your 350.
> LEDs single color: about 300 for all four lights. That doesn't include the extra wiring (22 guage is fine) and switches and fuses.
> Multi color led: you're looking at a bit more, probably about 40$ total more.
> Tubes: well it's about 25 for the tubes plus a power supply.
> ...


Thanks boss plow. Why would you be stepping on their toes, they completely ignored me? Are you local? Do you do installs? If you are....I would like to set up an appt to get them done.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

nepatsfan;1333169 said:


> Thanks boss plow. Why would you be stepping on their toes, they completely ignored me? Are you local? Do you do installs? If you are....I would like to set up an appt to get them done.


I'm in Detroit. I've done installs but only on trucks. Never a dump.
It's fairly easy to do. If you'd like me to walk you through it, just send me a PM.

But you'll need some basic tools.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

BossPlow2010;1333188 said:


> I'm in Detroit. I've done installs but only on trucks. Never a dump.
> It's fairly easy to do. If you'd like me to walk you through it, just send me a PM.
> 
> But you'll need some basic tools.


Thanks, I have done one before. I have no desire to do it again. I want everything wire loomed and done properly. It would take me the good part of a day to do it and it's one of those things that I would just prefer to pay someone to do.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Nepatsfan, How did we ignore you? I don't see any PM's or emails with your screen name and offered above to do a Saturday but could not get to you for 2 weekends at that time. We are open M-F 9-5, have a toll free number and 7 customer service employees answering phones alone. Let me know the issue and ill certainly try and help you out. my email [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

nepatsfan;1324988 said:


> I have a few trucks that need some lights. What kind of money are hideways on f350 pickups, and 1 dump





Strobesnmore;1333556 said:


> Nepatsfan, How did we ignore you? I don't see any PM's or emails with your screen name and offered above to do a Saturday but could not get to you for 2 weekends at that time. We are open M-F 9-5, have a toll free number and 7 customer service employees answering phones alone. Let me know the issue and ill certainly try and help you out. my email [email protected]. Thanks


I didnt ask about the saturdays but anyways. I asked the above question and bossplow saw it. I just wanted to know about prices and options for f350's. I will email you at a later time. I am going out sanding now and not one bit happy about it. Too early for this stuff.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry for not answering your question. Anytime you or anyone has a question for me, email me and ill respond as fast as possible. [email protected]

As for your truck and dump. The truck, strobes are still very popular but if you put them in front as well definitely put a separate switch in. Anything from the front window down or inside the truck can be a bear to deal with in the dark. Flashback is a major issue at night. If you go with LEDs, the Whelen Vertex or the Strobes N More LEDs are both great lights, a bit more money but take less time to install. If you are paying to have them installed its close to a wash. My personal suggestion for plowing and my personal set up is a Whelen Responder II on the roof, hardwired bot magnetic mount so I can remove it once the weather breaks and 4 hide a way LEDs in the rear. Never been hit however I only do residential and the warehouse lot.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I like dealing with Louis better than any other retailers like him.....I wish i lived closer so i could work in his shop.


----------

